# great canadian ad



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

note the guys underwear in the end!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice ad. the gov has gone too far


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Funny ending.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Funny video. The U.S. Is on he same path!


----------



## RonJ51 (Oct 11, 2007)

How true How true!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Excellent video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Absolutely awesome and right to the point! Wonder what we will continue to put up with?


----------



## pit bull-cl (Dec 28, 2008)

If we give in to one thing the government will take and take and take. We have to stand up to make it stop.


----------

